# NEW YORK | 55 Suffolk Street | 102m | 335ft | 32 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gotham, Goldman Nab $162M Construction Loan to Advance LES Project


Gotham Organization and Goldman Sachs got $162.4 million in debt from Wells Fargo and US Bank on their Lower East Side mixed-use project.




commercialobserver.com













New Renderings Reveal Dattner's 55 Suffolk Street on the Lower East Side - New York YIMBY


New renderings have been released for the Broome Street Development at 55 Suffolk Street and 64 Norfolk Street on Manhattan’s Lower East Side.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

U/C now








55 Suffolk Street's Superstructure Rises Above Street Level on Manhattan's Lower East Side - New York YIMBY


Work is progressing on 55 Suffolk and 64 Norfolk Street, a mixed-use development from Dattner Architects and Gotham Organization on the Lower East Side.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

55 Suffolk Street Reaches Pinnacle Over Manhattan's Lower East Side - New York YIMBY


Construction has topped out on 55 Suffolk Street, a 30-story, 488-unit tower from Dattner Architects and Gotham Organization on the Lower East Side.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> U/C now





Hudson11 said:


> 55 Suffolk Street Reaches Pinnacle Over Manhattan's Lower East Side - New York YIMBY  Construction has topped out on 55 Suffolk Street, a 30-story, 488-unit tower from Dattner Architects and Gotham Organization on the Lower East Side.


Well that was fast.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Well that was fast.


It’d been four months bruh


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------

